# Problem uninstalling Dragon Naturally Speaking



## naomi

*Problem uninstalling Dragon Naturally Speaking and HD space not freeing up.*

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right category but I'm having a problem uninstalling Dragon Naturally Speaking, a downloaded trial version.  I went through the Add/Remove Programs function to do this and it seemed like everything completed without problem (received no error messages of any type).  When I checked my HD space nothing had changed, prior to downloading I was at 141 BG free and after installing went down to 136 GB free.  After uninstalling this program should my free space not increase again?

Any advice on what I may have done wrong or what I should be doing would be greatly appreciated.

By the way, my OS is XP Home.

Thanks!


----------



## TFT

Uninstallers are notorious for leaving files, most people will go in manually afterwards to clean up what's left. Have a look in "Windows Explorer" under "Program Files" and look for this Dragon program, if it's there then delete the folder. It may also have left "data" folders elsewhere.

Download CCleaner http://www.ccleaner.com/ and run this to rid yourself of any orphan files, it's free and safe to use.


----------



## naomi

Thanks for the quick reply.  I have downloaded ccleaner and run it but the HD space still has not changed.  I did a system restore to the day prior to my attempt to remove the program and then re-downloaded ccleaner and ran it but same results...no increase in HD space.  I have run a search using "DNS" as my search terms (Dragon Naturally Speaking) and found 4 files one of which was an application (a little over 1,000,000 KB in size).  I selected these files and deleted them but still no change.

Any other ideas?


----------



## TFT

I don't think you have done anything wrong. Your HD space could be taken with a variety of things, perhaps after uninstalling you have a badly fragmented system. Run a defragger program it can only be for the good.


----------



## patrickv

sometimes we tend to overlook simple things.
What about your recycle bin ?
Just like deleting something, the space won't change unless you empty the bin.
Then again like TFT said run a defragger


----------



## TFT

patrickv said:


> sometimes we tend to overlook simple things.
> What about your recycle bin ?
> Just like deleting something, the space won't change unless you empty the bin.
> Then again like TFT said run a defragger



Yeah, easily overlooked but CCleaner has the Empty Recycle bin ticked as default


----------



## naomi

Thanks for the replies.  I have run the disc defrag, made sure the recycle bin was empty, and restarted the computer but still no change.  I should mention that when I ran the disc defrag there was a message box that came up when it finished stating something to the effect that "some files could not be fragmented".  I can't remember if this is normal or not.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Appoo

*Removing Nuance Naturally Speaking 10*

I wanted to remove Naturally Speaking 10 from my computer and I found this forum.  I tried the CCleaner mentioned here but it did not work.  I use Windows Vista Ultimate, 32 bit OS and perhaps that is the problem.  To remove this software go to http://knowledgebase.nuance.com/view.asp?60VQ=KFJH&5d7r4B=4rz18r.  I used the removal tool and it worked fine.

My reason for removing this software is that is did not allow Outlook 2007 to close.  Consequently my desktop was receiving all my emails and I could not see them on other sources.  After removing Naturally Speaking, Outlook now closes like it did previously.  Naturally Speaking installs an add-in to Outlook that I could not remove withint Outlook.

I purchased Naturally Speaking 10 direct from Nuance during a sales call from them.  I also purchased their handsfree, bluetooth headset.  The headset never worked.  I've been a good customer of Nuance products in the past, but now I doubt them.

Hope this helps someone!


----------



## tiffy540

*Please help asap!  Uninstalling dragon & scared about virus*

I have had a problem with Dragon Naturally Speaking & I can't find any number or site to go to for tech support.

1. I've had this software for two days & today I keep getting a message that states this:  COM returned unexpected error code: Details are E_FAIL

so I decided to uninstall it.  I don't know what it means but wanted to uninstall and then I try to do that & here is what it says
2. Setup did not close the application.  You will need to exit your current installation of Dragon NaturallySpeaking 11.5 before attempting to launch setup again.

Then it says ok

I don't know what any of this means.  I need help before it causes some kind of virus.

Tell me step by step what I should do.

I have not defragmented anything yet.


----------



## tremmor

After you uninstall im talking about.
Goto C: programs and see if its there. 
Delete the directory if its there.

Goto start / run / type / %appdata%
Look there and delete all occurrence of it.

then run ccleaner.


----------



## tiffy540

Now I get this: 

I have tried to open Dragon & now I get two new error messages:
The first one is:  A serious error occurrred while starting Naturally Speaking.  Please try reinstalling the product again to correct the problem.  And the other one at the same time is: Dragon NaturallySpeaking appears to be running in Windows Compatibilty Mode which may result in errors.  We recommend disabiling Compatibility Mode for the netspeak.exe program.


& I went to my C Programs & its not there.


----------

